# Made My Purchase How DId I Do?



## cxt7 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will be taking photos at dirt tracks filming racing here is what I purchased

Nikon D3100, Sunpak PF30X Electronic Flash Unit , and Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5 - 5.6G ED-IF AF-S V  1


----------



## Nikato (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't really speak for the lens or camera. I am a canon guy but a lot of people seem to like that Nikon. I will say that more then a camera, more then a lens, more then a flash, the thing that will help you take the best pictures is knowledge and understanding of the different camera controls like your shutter speed and ISO.

If you know everything there is to know then disregard this and have fun! If not I would highly suggest that you pick up a book or two to read. The dslr for dummies is a great one. It will help you make the most out of the camera and sweet lens!

How much did you spend total btw?


----------



## RJT (Feb 8, 2011)

In the dirty air that you will be shooting in , you will need to learn good camera habits first off , wipe the camera body off especially around the lens mount , and change the lens with the body pointing towards the floor , or you will get dirt inside the body quickly and it will end up on the camera sensor.The 70-200 will be great in that venue.

RJ


----------



## Formatted (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't quite understand your question, are you asking how to take photos?


----------



## Davor (Feb 9, 2011)

i think he wants to make sure if he got a good camera for his needs. id say you will do fine for now, once you get better you could always upgrade cameras.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 9, 2011)

> id say you will do fine for now, once you get better you could always upgrade cameras.



Well he's got a camera it takes pictures, if he had a D700 he could increase his ISO higher if he had a 5D MKII he could take higher MP pictures.

Could he have a better camera for the job. Yes is the answer!


----------



## Davor (Feb 9, 2011)

well i was taking into consideration the FPS the camera shoots, seeing its fast paced action would be good to have 4+fps but i guess 3fps will do


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2011)

Will you have track access?


----------



## cxt7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I own a website www.fantasydirtracing.com and have taken photos the last 2 years with a Sony Cyber-Shot so I needed a upgrade,  I use all my photos on my site.  I spent a total of $1100...I figured it would be better to get a upgraded lens and go with entry level camera, I hope I made the right decision and this will be able to stop a car in its tracks...


----------



## cxt7 (Feb 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> Will you have track access?



I will be taking photos from the infield


----------



## CNCO (Feb 9, 2011)

you are going to have an issue with that body, i think it shoots less than 5 fps. also you are going to want a faster lens like a 70-200 at the minimum.


----------



## cxt7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is 70-300mm to slow?


----------



## Formatted (Feb 10, 2011)

cxt7 said:


> Is 70-300mm to slow?



For what you want which is pictures for your website it will be fine. If your looking for professional results higher a pro but for what you want its fine.


----------

